# Sucks to be this mouse!



## Macano (Jul 1, 2005)

http://gorillamask.net/mousespider.shtml

:twisted:

Good day for the spider however.


----------



## dino (Jul 1, 2005)

:shock:


----------



## Ian (Jul 1, 2005)

wow macano, thats amazing!!! That spider musta been one stong dude :lol: 

Cheers for sharing,

Ian


----------



## Andrew (Jul 6, 2005)

Awesome.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## ibanez_freak (Jul 19, 2005)

if there was one of those smilies which is green and looks like he's gonna be sick, that would be pretty appropriate for me right now.


----------

